# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > سوال: مشکل در تغییر ظاهر فرم در vb6

## behnam2010

سلام دوستان
من دارم یک برنامه با ویژوال بیسیک 6 مینویسم ولی چون از ظاهر فرم اکس پی خسته شدم از ظاهر ویستا (ازاین vistaform.ocx )استفاده کردم 
مشکل اینجاست که این برنامه کار میکنه ولی وقتی که میخواهیم از طرق دکمه close فرم در حال اجرا رو ببندیم بعد چند لحظه مکث کردن پیامی که توی این عکس گذاشتم رو میده

من چیزی ازش دستگیرم نشد . 
البته اگه اگه کامپوننتی پیدا میشه که ظاهر فرم vb6 رو عوض کنه و به فرم ویستا یا سون در بیاره لینکشو بذارین ممنون میشم
امیدوارم که شما بهم کمک کنین
untitled.JPG

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم 
کامپوننت های زیادی در زمینه مدریت و تغییر اسکین فرم و اجزای آن فعالیت دارد برای نمونه ActiveSkin که با یک جستجو در google قابل یافتن است همچنین برای اشیاء داخلی میتوانید از کامپوننت codejock استفاده کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## setroyd

اینم یه فرم بد نیست شاید خوشت بیاد

----------


## Black_Strom

عالی ترین کامپوننتی که تا الان دیدم skincarfter  بوده و واقعا رقیبی نداره فقط باید کرکشا پیدا کنی
من خودم کرکش کردم نسخه 4.3.3.2 اون را اما بگرد پیدا میکنی نسخه کرک شده شا ،در ضمن من چند روز وقت گذاشتم تمامی  پوسته های این کامپوننت را هم دانلود کردم و همگی را با کرکش گذاشتم واسه فففففروش.

----------


## mosayeb872

واقعا دستت درد نکنه از این راهنمایی. بازاریاب خوبی میشی ایشالله :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

حاجی تاریخ تاپتیکو نگاه کن

----------

